

24 x 7 phone support for all issues and all business customers (Google Apps) - cleverjake
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2011/11/24-x-7-phone-support-for-all-issues-and_14.html

======
paolomaffei
Does this work if you only wait till you have a problem to upgrade to the paid
Google Apps version?

~~~
tommi
I see no reason why they wouldn't provide you with the support service after
you've upgraded. But do take notice that the upgrade process itself might fail
if you have problems. Therefore, it's a big gamble to only upgrade after
problems appear.

------
gerggerg
Sounds like a weak effort to respond to an actual customer service problem
with vague statistics, meaningless slogans, and one less than shining
anecdotal review. Plus, I don't know why a company as big as google thinks
it's ok to only provide mediocre support to only business customers. It's not
like all the free product users are doing something wrong, or even aren't
benefiting google. We all know it's a numbers game these days and it's the
free users who give google the numbers.

What ever happened to "asking for help"?

What ever happened to answering the distress signal?

~~~
notatoad
how is 24/7 phone support a "weak effort"? it's exactly what everybody has
been asking for.

~~~
ditojim
exactly. google also needs to drive cases to resolution quickly and not just
answer the phone, but i think it is safe to say they are constantly working to
reduce the time to resolution across the board.

